# digital modulation



## تحسين زبار (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الكثير منا يتسائل ما هو السبب الرئيسي لاستخدام التضمين الرقمي 
(digital modulation ) في نقل المعلومات . 
كما يعلم الجميع بأن التضمين التناضري ( analuge modulation ) يتم استخدامه بنقل البيانات و بكفاءه جيده نوعا ما , الا ان هذا النوع من التضمين يشغل حزمه تردديه كبيره لكل قناة , فعلى سبيل المثال يتغير عرض الحزمه الخاصه بالقناة في التضمين الترددي FM اعتمادا على اشارة المعلومات المحمله , حيث ان هذا التغيير في عرض الحزمه ممكن بأن يكون زيادة في التردد أو نقصان ( تضاغط و تخلخل ) مما يؤدي الى شغل حيز أكبر في الحزمه التردديه الكليه , فاذا كان لدينا عدد كبير من المستخدمين سيؤدي ذلك الى تقليل الكفاءة في استخدام الحزمه التردديه الكليه , اضافة الى ذلك فان اشارة المعلومات لا يمكن تشفيرها عند استخدام التضمين التناضري , مما يسهل اكتشاف المعلومات المرسله بكل سهوله .
على عكس التضمين التناضري فان التضمين الرقمي يعتبر كفوء جدا باستخدام الحزمه التردديه و كذلك فانه الحل الأمثل لتشفير المعلومات المرسله و حمايتها من القرصنه , فكما هو معلوم ان اشارة المعلومات يتم تحويلها من اشاره تناضريه الى اشاره رقميه تتكون من عدد معين من ال bits , بعدها يتم ترتيب هذه المعلومات بطرق مختلفه للحصول على رساله مشفره , كذلك يتم اضافة عدد معين من ال bits من أجل عملية تصحيح المعلومات في حالة تعرضها الى تشويش متعمد ( jamming ) .
ان الطرق المستخدمه في التضمين الرقمي تقوم بالتعبير عن البيانات المرسله بواسطة صفر أو واحد حسب شفرة المعلومه , و بجميع التقنيات المستخدمه سواء كانت FSK , PSK ,ASK أو أي نظام اخر فان الحزمه التردديه لكل قناة تكون محدوده و لا تعتمد على تردد اشارة المعلومات كما كان الحال في التضمين التناضري , فعلى سبيل المثال في نظام FSK يكون التضاغط و التخلخل في تردد الحامل قليل اذا ما تم مقارنته مع حالة التضمين الترددي , و بالتالي الكفاءه العاليه في استخدام الطيف الترددي و زيادة عدد المشتركين .
اذا يتبين مما تقدم بأن التضمين الرقمي يستخدم لحماية المعلومات المرسله و كذلك يعتبر الحل الأمثل لاستغلال الطيف الترددي بكفاءه عاليه .


----------



## acer.7 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thnx


----------



## طالب طفشان (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## اشرف الهشلمون (3 أكتوبر 2011)

* thx*


----------



## mahmoud awd (4 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل يريت لما تكتب موضوع متقولش كثير منا ووالكلام المستفز بتاع المواقع وان اللي بيكتب هوا المنقذ واللي حضرتك شرحته ده ابجديه اتصالات يعني مش موضوع وباللغة العربيه كمان


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي ببحوث او ملخصات بحوث عن التضمين الرقمي


----------



## تحسين زبار (4 أكتوبر 2011)

mahmoud awd قال:


> اخي الفاضل يريت لما تكتب موضوع متقولش كثير منا ووالكلام المستفز بتاع المواقع وان اللي بيكتب هوا المنقذ واللي حضرتك شرحته ده ابجديه اتصالات يعني مش موضوع وباللغة العربيه كمان




المنتدى يدخله الطالب و المهندس المتخرج حديثا و المهندس صاحب الخبره و ...الخ ,

فلا مانع من نشر معلومات أساسيه كانت أو ثانويه , حيث ممكن أن يستفاد منها أحد الأعضاء و 

تساعده على تطوير معلوماته بشكل صحيح , و ذلك خيرا من أن نتبجح و نصف أنفسنا بالعلماء , 

فالمهندس يبقى طالبا ما دام حيا , وتوقيعك يؤيد ذلك .

تحياتي


----------



## تحسين زبار (4 أكتوبر 2011)

eng_haidar قال:


> ممكن تزويدي ببحوث او ملخصات بحوث عن التضمين الرقمي




مع الأسف لا توجد لدي


----------



## mahmoud awd (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الكثير منا ......... انا معترض علي الكلمه دي


----------



## تحسين زبار (16 أكتوبر 2011)

mahmoud awd قال:


> الكثير منا ......... انا معترض علي الكلمه دي




على العموم أنا أعتذر مع العلم اني لم أكن أقصد شيء


----------



## م . جميل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ارائكم بخصوص تخصص تقنيه معدات طبيه

مستقبل هذا التخصص بعد خمس سنوات خصوصا في الدول العربيه ؟

ما هي مجالات العمل فيه 

؟


ما رايكم في حال كان الشخص يدرس تخصص تقنيه معدات طبيه في جامعه لا يوجد بها معامل

اي ان الاعتماد الكلي للدراسه نظري فقط 

كليه لا يوجد بها سوى جهازين فقط 
خصوصا ان تخصص مثل هذا يعتمد على التطبيق اكثر من النظري ومن الصعوبه التخرج بدون خبره كافيه وفهم للتخصص

اشعر حاليا ببعض التخبط سنه اولى لدرجه التفكير بالتحويل اما لتخصص هندسي اخر ( هندسه اتصالات ) او ( ديزاين ) او لتخصص بعيد وهو الصيدله 

ما نصيحتكم​


----------



## م . جميل (19 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يوجد تفاعل او رد ؟


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ادرس ما تحبه واعمل بما تحبه وتدين بما تحبه وتزوج بما تحبها ..... كل الدراسة في العالم نظري....سيبك من الاحلام والكلام اللي في النت ...... انا مهندس ااتصالات اعمل عمري مشفت امجال الكهربي ومش هشوفة لغاية ما اموت اتصالات كلها مبنيه علي التخيل .....قاوم ووشاهد فيديوهات علي ايوتيوب لا تنهزم


----------



## م . جميل (20 أكتوبر 2011)

متابع.......


----------



## م . جميل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخ محمد عواد

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------

